# Selaginella kraussiana



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

Selaginella kraussiana (or frosted club moss) has anyone used this in a viv, and what is the general thought on it taking over? I wouldnt want to have to rip apart a viv if it got out of hand.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I have Selaginella kraussiana in a few vivs. Basically two experiences with it - in some cases it thrives and needs to be trimmed back over time (not a big issue) or it is in a spot where it stays pretty restricted. Very little danger of it overruning your viv unless you let it.

Bill


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Give selaganilla uncinata a shot, or selaginella plana. I have had very good success with both species in vivs. I have never had a good experience with the kraussiana. Most of the plant stores in the links section will be able to find some for you, or get on the new plantswap list and you can get some from me . Take care,

ed parker


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

selaganilla arent likly to take over a tank. even the fast growing ones are slow pokes compared to what some of the vines i use. i have a bunch of species though most were sent to me as Selaganilla sp? they are easy to trim back and love the conditions of dart tanks. the Selaganilla uncinata Ed suggests is a really nice species and one of my favorites and is about in the middle of the genus as far as growth rates from what ive seen in my collection. its also more colorful than most. i have a large clump of a low growing unknown species that one of my Mantella madigascarensis has made a short tunnel under and uses for a hiding spot.


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

I use S. Unicata and S. kraussiana in my vivs. The S. kraussiana seems to be a decent grower, but nothing that can get out of hand.










In my experience, the S. Unicata grows faster. I layered a tank with it(like a carpet), and now it is just growing straight up in stalks.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Rattler, have you ever grown selaginella plana??? it is one of the few upright growth species. It took over my 75 gallon viv in about 2 monhts :shock: but yes, most of them are very slow growing . S. plana will grow very very quickly though. A 20 gallon I have, i started it out with a bunch of plants, and one tiny stock of S. plana, and now, the only thing growing in the viv is an orchid and TONS of S. plana. Very neat, I will put up some pictures later today. It can take over though, but it is a great plant 

ed parker


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

dont know for sure Ed but i think so. ive got an unknown that i picked up at a garden center that fits your description, upright and fast growth. but compared to my other selaganilla, its unusually fast. in fact its growing atleast 3 times faster than the next fastest. so being that i didnt know what species it is i didnt thing to mention it, figuring it was an oddball. my selaganilla uncinata, S. kraussiana(i have 2 or 3 varieties) and all the unknown species and ones ive just forgot the names of off hand would take much longer to take over a 20 gal than 2 months, atleast in my tanks and under my conditions. course someone else who has slightly different conditions may have the opposite experiance


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. for now I will experiment in an empty viv.


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

Does anyone know what the species of Selaginella is that grows all over the place at the National Aquarium in Baltimore?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Haven't been there lately, but after what I've seen in the past... could be any number of species. I've seen multiple species planted in the main exhibit, and used in the hidden life exhibits. Then there are occassionally rare goodies (like the _Kohleria amabilis _I caught blooming once in the zeteki viv) that are purely botanical garden stock, just to increase the mix and drive us all crazy.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

AJ_Cann said:


> Does anyone know what the species of Selaginella is that grows all over the place at the National Aquarium in Baltimore?


Hey AJ,

The selag's that NAIB uses are nothing special. We used to pick them up from a local wholesale garden center. Most of the time they were uncinata, plana, kraussiana aurea, erythropus, moellendorffii, and a few umbrosa. We messed around with a whole slew of them. Whatever we didn't get from the wholesaler we got from Harry Whitmore. 

Best,

J


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

Here's a not very good photo of the stuff I have:










Any help?
Thanks,


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

That is Selaginella plana. Sometimes they call it cypress moss I believe. That stuff grows like a weed, but is one of my favorite kinds to grow. Take care,

ed parker


----------

